# Which camera is better?



## madlilgurl (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi, I'm a student at college taking Art & Photography and I am currently looking for a new camera. 


I was wondering which is the better camera between these two? 'Panasonic Lumix DMC-G2 12.1MP' OR 'Canon EOS 400D Digital Rebel Xti 10.1MP Digital SLR Camera with EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 Lens (Black)''


The camera I am looking for I want it to take very close and in good quality Macro images (close up) but I am unsure if it's the camera itself that needs to be a higher mega pixel or if it just needs a longer lens for Macro photos. I was also wondering if the 'Panasonic Lumix' was a good make as the only cameras I know of that are really good are Canon or Sony cameras.


I do like the fact that the 'Panasonic' has the flip out screen ability and it can record videos which I do often. Someone I know is selling the 'Canon EOS 400D Digital Rebel Xti 10.1' for £180 which is a really good price for how much the camera was originally but I'm not sure if it'll do what I want it to.


I hope you can help, many thanks! - Madlilgurl - 


Here are the links to them for a photo - 


Panasonic Lumix DMC-G2 12.1MP


Panasonic Lumix DMC-G2 12.1MP Compact System Camera Kit: Amazon.co.uk: Camera & Photo


Canon EOS 400D Digital Rebel Xti 10.1MP


Amazon.com: Canon Digital Rebel XTi 10.1MP Digital SLR Camera (Black Body Only): Camera & Photo


P.S I'm also new to this forum/site so i'm sorry if I've out my question in the wrong place  Thankyou


----------



## Light Guru (Feb 8, 2013)

I sets only would not go with ether of them. 

I have nothing against Panasonic cameras but the reason I don't recommend them is that far more people have Nikon and canon cameras and this means that you will find more help understanding the camera menus and you will have many many. Many more options for camera lenses.

You want to do macro photography so you will need a good macro lens and you will have. Many more options with a canon or Nikon 

As for the canon body that you listed, I would look for a newer body model. 

But if I had to choose between the two I would go with the cannon one.


----------



## KenC (Feb 8, 2013)

They are both good cameras, but I have to agree with Guru that Canon or Nikon would be a better investment that Panasonic.  Either of the cameras you mention will have worse high-ISO performance than the newer Canon SLR cameras, so if you will be doing much hand-held or low-light photography this could be a factor.  The Canon T2i (550) would be a noticeable step above the Xti and you should be able to find one for a good price, as there are now at least two newer models in this line.


----------



## Judobreaker (Feb 8, 2013)

What is your budget range? Could be handy for people answering your questions. ^^

I agree with what the two before me have said: Nikon or Canon will give you far more options to work with.
I'd like to add a few things to consider and expand your knowledge though.

Macro isn't as much about the camera as it is about the lens that is on it.
An entry level dslr with a good macro lens is capable of shooting very nice macro images.
Macro lenses are usually well built lenses and getting one second-hand is very commonly done. This would get you a very nice lens for a very decent price.

You're not limited to macro lenses though, you could also go for extension tubes on a normal lens.
Though this limits you in light (which makes it harder to work without flash) it is a really cheap option in cases of enough light and it does not degrade the photo quality.
This is also a very commonly used option with good results.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 8, 2013)

For the money the canon, there are plenty cheaper macro options for it than the Panasonic plus chances are if you are a student doing a course involving cameras others will have equipment ye can borrow/swap. Canon are more popular at the moment so swaps may be easier to come by


----------

